# Custom bracket for a plaque



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

I seen brackets that make it easy for the club plaque to slide on or off. Does anyone know who can make them?


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking for mounts too


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

something like this?:dunno:


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)




----------

